# Another old toro 826 (early 80s)



## meskaroni (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey guys!
you guys seem like a nice bunch, ive been stressing over this project, maybe someone can help here.

this old machine is a solid beast with lots of power left in her, but she needs a lot of tlc
so far ive got a new plug oil and carb installed.
now i have a whole new list of issues after 2 uses this year.. i live in montreal and we get a few inches a week

it runs for a few mins and shuts off, itll get warm and even sometimes blow a lil snow before it dies. i havent changed the coil but i feel that could be the culprite

im not sure if i need to cut my losses or continue to change parts on this machine.

the wheels dont seem to engage anymore, almost like the wheels r out too far.

also the cord to start it doesnt always have a tension.

it seems like i fix 1 thing and 2 things break.
here are some photos

ive removed some of the covers to see if i can find anything else busted up, the muffler was rattling like crazy so i took it off and noticed 2 broken bolts... ill try to dig them out and replace them


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Make Sure the 2 Rods with the Black Handles are Pushed Down. In the "Up" Position, the wheel is Disengaged.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

1235555555


----------



## meskaroni (Dec 25, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> Make Sure the 2 Rods with the Black Handles are Pushed Down. In the "Up" Position, the wheel is Disengaged.


Yeah, thats what used to work, seems now the dogs arent pushing out fully, i just took off the wheel and their pretty warn down also, might need to take them off and rebuild them or remake a set'


i have also checked the coil by grounding on the head, i get a nice spark but im not sure if somethings happening once its running, i read somewhere that a coil can overheat


----------

